# Oil Burning Stove



## Lower bucks (Jan 27, 2013)

I went to Ireland recently and noticed a lot of people were going with oil burning stoves.They look just like a pellet stove but burn #2 diesel.The tank is outside and is gravity fed.On low burn it uses.06 gals per hr
thats almost 18 hrs for $3.70.I at best on low burn with pellets I get 13 hrs for $4 per bag.I am guessing there is alot less work since there is no lifting or ashes.I pondered buying a second pellet stove but maybe this might be a better option.Also some of these stoves do not need electricity to operate.Anyone out there know anything about these stoves.


----------



## moey (Jan 27, 2013)

You need to compare BTU's not how long something burns for. A gallon of #2 has 138000 BTU, a 40lb bag about 8000 * 40 = 320000 BTU. Not a exact comparison I suspect the oil is slightly more efficient.


----------



## New Hampshire Jim (Jan 27, 2013)

As a kid (1950) We had 2 of these in our apartment they were called space heaters. I remember lugging 2  five gallon tanks a day up 3 floors .Approx. 4 hours per gallon on low fire. rarely did we use It on low fire. 1950 technology.


----------



## MCPO (Jan 27, 2013)

New Hampshire Jim said:


> As a kid (1950) We had 2 of these in our apartment they were called space heaters. I remember lugging 2 five gallon tanks a day up 3 floors .Approx. 4 hours per gallon on low fire. rarely did we use It on low fire. 1950 technology.


 
Oil was $.14 a gal and less back then.   And you didn`t have one like the ones used today.
The ones from the 50`s had a wick and often gave off sooty smoke. We had one in the living room with 2 round pot burners inside the porcelain cabinet. The painted ceilings yellowed quickly and the odor of kerosene was always in the air.
The new wickless oil stoves have a catalytic appliance inside the burn pot that actually burns the oil vapors producing much more heat .
I really liked mine as it did heat the whole house but when oil prices went sky high , I replaced mine with a pellet stove and never looked back. Mine was built in Belgium (Franco Belge)


----------



## 3650 (Jan 27, 2013)

Couple of guys on you tube converted pellet stoves to waste oil stoves.  Great idea but scary contraptions.


----------



## mepellet (Jan 27, 2013)

So these stoves were producing probably around 7500 BTUh? And this was enough heat?


----------



## SwineFlue (Jan 27, 2013)

mepellet said:


> So these stoves were producing probably around 7500 BTUh? And this was enough heat?


At that rate, a bag of pellets would last 2 days.   (Producing the same heat)


----------



## tsmith (Jan 27, 2013)

I had 2 Franco Belge oil stoves in my old house. They had a cristallis in them to vaporize the fuel. They were very nice and provided good heat, but in my new home I went with pellets because of the price of fuel oil. Here is a link to them. I had the Normandie and Continental models. http://www.duvallheatcool.com/FrancoBelge/Franco Belge.htm


----------



## mepellet (Jan 27, 2013)

SwineFlue said:


> At that rate, a bag of pellets would last 2 days.   (Producing the same heat)


Yea. Doesn't sound like much heat to me.


----------



## tsmith (Jan 27, 2013)

Mine produced 33,000 BTU's.


----------



## midfielder (Jan 27, 2013)

mepellet said:


> So these stoves were producing probably around 7500 BTUh? And this was enough heat?


I don't think it ever gets really cold in Ireland - not like here, anyway.


----------



## Bioburner (Jan 27, 2013)

An electric room heater is around 5k btus. A company in Isanti,MN handled fuel oil fireplaces, Tradewinds. Were popular for cabin owners with no electricity needed and cheaper than humping in small LP tanks. I have a Jungers single burner that is very miserly. Had in my old house for backup heat.


----------

